# Paralyzed baby pigeon



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi there I found two babay pigeons and start feeding them with mixed grounded lentus , quinoa, lentus and rice .
After 10 days one is growing good but second one got paralyzed leg and became skinny. Bother eating same diet.
I was wondering what could that be ? Some thing related Vitamin D deficiency or or deficiency?
I'm posting some pictures and would be happy if you could help me . I tried to sysring feed with water (added salt and sugar) .
View attachment 97889


----------



## Sheila1111 (Jan 6, 2018)

If you are in N Y you can bring to the Wild Bird Fund on Upper West side for treatment. I only know that older pigeons can get paralysis from too much lead in the water but I am not sure that would effect a baby one.
Good luck.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm in Toronto Canada .I think it's something related to feeding . Probobly some deficiency. Any idea what to feed to baby pigeon and how to help this little one ?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I couldn't view the attachment, will try later on the computer. Can you get a handraising formula for baby parrots and parakeets? Have all the necessary vitamins they need. Are they both eating the same amount? Is the smaller one keen on getting fed? Could be from lack of calcium.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Your attachment is not working. Can you upload again?


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Marina B said:


> I couldn't view the attachment, will try later on the computer. Can you get a handraising formula for baby parrots and parakeets? Have all the necessary vitamins they need. Are they both eating the same amount? Is the smaller one keen on getting fed? Could be from lack of calcium.


They were eating the same amount but recently this one became weak . Less muscle and paralyzed.
Will get parakeets formula this morning.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Your attachment is not working. Can you upload again?


Attached


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Still no attachment. Any other symptoms? Can you post a photo of his droppings as well? Can you also take a flashlight and check deep inside his throat for yellow growths? He might have canker.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

No diarrhea but will check for canker.
Not eating getting worse.... Try to force feed but I'm at work and can't do till 7 hrs. But syrenge feed before I go to work.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is the crop emptying well? The urates of the droppings should be white. If the beak and throat is clear, you can handfeed defrosted green peas. Much quicker and safer. Just put one deep inside the beak and over the tongue and let him swallow. Feed 90 peas per day, depending on how good the crop is emptying. Is he drinking more water than the other baby? Canker makes them very thirsty.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Not drinking at all. I'm planning to leave my work and feed him with parakeets formula. 
But I will try green pees as well. I think the bik is soften a little bit.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Not eating no drinking . I'm worried .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can add some apple cider vinegar (5ml acv to 1 litre of water) and use this as a base to mix with the dry formula. This will help with digestion. Sounds as if he might have a calcium deficiency, but this won't affect his eating and drinking. You can give extra calcium with added Vit D3. The D3 will help with absorption of the calcium. Something else might be wrong with him. Remember the photo of his droppings and to check if the crop is full or not (so basically if he is digesting his food that you've fed this morning).


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

I fed grounded Brockley (3 cc) to help with calcium deficiency as well as some salt-suger water before I leave . Hope it helps but going to feed green pees in 2 hrs and post new pictures. Hopefully get better. I'm just trying to keep him hydrdrated enough. I will use vinegar as well. 
Thank you for all tips . Hopefully could save this little one .


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Fed 35 green bins and hopefully it helps


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm just worried about him not drinking water to become dehydrated . Andy idea ?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) to get him to drink. Peas have a lot of moisture, so don't be worried if he does not drink. Have you checked inside his beak and throat? Photo of his droppings will also help.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

No diarrhea. Not interested in water once I offer him so try to syringe feed . Will check their now


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Throat is clear . The bike is soft I think vitamin deficiencies. Do you think green beans will help ?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Peas not beans. No, you will need to get liquid calcium with added Vit D3 from a petshop. If you can't get, try to get cuttlefishbone. Also has lots of calcium. You can crush till fine powder and mix in with his food. But then he will need direct sun exposure for about half an hour every day. Birds get their D3 from the sun and this helps with calcium absorption.

Is the crop emptying? You haven't posted a photo of his droppings.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Peas not beans. No, you will need to get liquid calcium with added Vit D3 from a petshop. If you can't get, try to get cuttlefishbone. Also has lots of calcium. You can crush till fine powder and mix in with his food. But then he will need direct sun exposure for about half an hour every day. Birds get their D3 from the sun and this helps with calcium absorption.
> 
> Is the crop emptying? You haven't posted a photo of his droppings.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

I fed lots of green peas. That's why it's green .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

So is the crop emptying ok?


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Marina B said:


> So is the crop emptying ok?


Yes


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Keep us updated.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Doesn't look good . I do whatever I can but doesn't seem good at all.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is he deteriorating? Is there no way you can get him to an avian vet? He probably needs antibiotics and in your country you will probably need a prescription.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Correct but I can get it . Do you know what kind of Antibiotics is good for him ? Maybe I could get it .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Start with Nystatin for yeast. Give him 0.4 to 0.5 ml on an empty crop twice a day. Wait half an hour and then feed him. This is not an antibiotic and does not get absorbed into the body, but needs to come in contact with the yeast to kill it. First try this and if there's no improvement after 2 or 3 days, continue with the meds below.

Metronidazole for canker. He needs 10 mg per 100 gr birdweight once a day. So if he weighs 200 gr, then 20 or even 25 mg will be ok. Treat 7 to 10 days.

Betamox (500 mg amoxycillin capsules). You can empty the capsule and divide the powder into heaps of 25 mg. Give twice a day.

Best to give: take small piece of wet bread, soak with the powder and feed to him. I've used both meds together in the past, so will be ok. He can have yeast, canker or a bacterial infection. By using the above, you will be covering almost anything. 

I hope you can get all these meds and that there will be an improvement.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Use the amoxycillin also for 7 to 10 days. So metro once a day and the amoxy twice a day. You can also keep him on the Nystatin.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm going to try metro however I think it's vitamin deficiencies and I couldn't find Multi vitamin for birds .


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

But giving antibiotics no harm that's my last chance to help him survive


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Well he definitely has a vitamin and calcium deficiency. If you think he is sick as well, won't hurt to treat him.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Gave him amoxicillin . Will try to help if not I'm considering to put him done😌


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Please don't! You will need to give him time to respond to the vitamins and meds.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

the wing is broken . Big hematoma under wing !


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It can be paratyphoid. Any swelling in the legs? Do a 21 day treatment of antibiotics. They say baytril works best, but the amoxycillin will also help.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Unfortunately couldn't make it and I had no choice other than put him down 😌.
Thank you for all your help🙏.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. xx


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## sdssd-_e-_ (Jun 8, 2021)

Next time give it something more nutritive, peas are far less nutritive than this egg patee, this is excellent for small pigeons until they eat seed and they love it.
Gold Patee:


http://imgur.com/p6T1G42

 This is made mostly from egg, you need to mix it with a small pinch of water or milk etc...(this would be the binder) then compress the mix with a spoon (downward face) on a hard surface so you mix the binder and the patee so you get pieces, chunks of it that you can grab. You can then pinch the chunks to a small stick and show it to the young pigeon or you can grab the pigeon open its mouth and make it eat the piece of patee.


----------



## Aval777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Sure. Thank you.


----------



## Terra Nova (Feb 21, 2021)

Aval777 said:


> Hi there I found two babay pigeons and start feeding them with mixed grounded lentus , quinoa, lentus and rice .
> After 10 days one is growing good but second one got paralyzed leg and became skinny. Bother eating same diet.
> I was wondering what could that be ? Some thing related Vitamin D deficiency or or deficiency?
> I'm posting some pictures and would be happy if you could help me . I tried to sysring feed with water (added salt and sugar)
> ...


----------

